# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Μετατροπη μονιτορ σε τηλεοραση

## georged30

Αποφάσισα να μετατρέψω μια οθόνη Η/Υ που είχα και καθόταν σε ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. 
  Χρειάστηκα παρακάτω.
1. Ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή με έξοδο hdmi και έξοδο ήχου rca.(κόστος 35 Euro)
2. Καλώδιο hdmi σε dvi.(το ειχα)
3. Ένα σετ ηχεία υπολογιστή στα οποία άλαξα το καρφί με rca.(το ειχα)
Και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που συνάντησα είναι ότι η οθόνη δεν υποστηρίζει ανάλυση 1080 όποτε αναγκάστηκα να την κατεβάσω στα 750.

----------

a.papadatos (10-01-13), 

agis68 (11-01-13), 

billtech (09-01-13), 

sv1eji (21-01-13), 

taskom (09-01-13), 

wizard_xrc (09-01-13)

----------


## billtech

Πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## wizard_xrc

Σωστόόός... 
Μπορείς να δώσεις link για τον αποκωδικοποιητή που έβαλες αν σου είναι εύκολο ?

----------


## picdev

και εγώ το έκανα πρόσφατα με ένα hdmi που πήρα στα 30ε, όλοι κάνουν , το μονο πρόβλημα που έχεις ειναι να ρυθμίσεις πρώτα την ανάλυση του αποκωδικοποιητή σε scart και μετά να τον συνδέσεις στο hdmi.
Εγώ συγκεκριμένα το έκανα με αντάπτορα που μετατρέπει το hdmi σε vga

----------


## NOE

η μετατροπή από hdmi σε vga θέλει κάποια συσκευή η κάποιον *ενεργό* αντάπτορα ή ένα απλο καλώδιο (ή απλός ανταπτος) είναι αρκετό? και ποιο είναι το κόστος του?

----------


## giwrgosss

> *Εγώ συγκεκριμένα το έκανα με αντάπτορα που μετατρέπει το hdmi σε vga*



  ασε την πλάκα τώρα!! δηλ το έκανες και λειτούργησε ???? όπως πολύ σωστά λεει ο μητσος πάνω χρειάζεται active κύκλωμα , την τελευταία εβδομάδα στον λιγοστό χρόνο που μου απομένει τελειώνω ενα κύκλωμα με το LM1881 και πάλι μπας και λειτουργήσει!!! για δώσε πληροφορίες ποιος δέκτης είναι ( μάρκα ) και κλπ που το έκανες !!!

----------


## picdev

ενεργός είναι ο άντάπτορας, το hdmi παρέχει τη τροφοδοσία
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HDMI-Male-to...item3ccd327d19

Εγώ πήρα αυτό που έχει και έξοδο για ήχο, για να μην έχω πολλά καλώδια και να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο για το αν βγάζει ήχο ο δέκτης απο το scart ενώ παίρνεις εικονα απο το hdmi
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HDMI-Mal...item4abecd59a0

----------

aktis (15-01-13), 

NOE (10-01-13)

----------


## navar

η καλύτερη ανακύκλωση είναι η επισκευή και η ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ !!!!
βάζεις ιδέες μιας και εγώ έχω μπόλικες 19αρες crt (viewsonik e92usb) απλά αυτές έχουν είσοδο μόνο VGA και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάποια έυκολη μετατροπή !

----------


## a.papadatos

> η καλύτερη ανακύκλωση είναι η επισκευή και η ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ !!!!
> βάζεις ιδέες μιας και εγώ έχω μπόλικες 19αρες crt (viewsonik e92usb) απλά αυτές έχουν είσοδο μόνο VGA και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάποια έυκολη μετατροπή !



Και τα παιδια σε VGA δεν το ενωσαν γιατι εχω μπερδευτη

----------


## navar

> Και τα παιδια σε VGA δεν το ενωσαν γιατι εχω μπερδευτη



μπάααα μάλλον σε DVI !

----------


## macedonasf

Μπορεί να γίνει και με lcd από laptop με καμένη μητρική; Κάπου διάβασα ότι θέλει κάτι σε vlds  controller, το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## katmadas

Εγω παλι δεν ειδα τπτ.
Ανεβασες φωτο?
_Ιδου το αποτελεσμα_

----------


## γάτος

> Και τα παιδια σε VGA δεν το ενωσαν γιατι εχω μπερδευτη



Αν έχετε μόνιτορ, τα οποία έχουν μόνο VGA είσοδο, νομίζω το παρακάτω είναι για εσάς:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Di...item3ccbb335dd

----------


## Blue

> Αν έχετε μόνιτορ, τα οποία έχουν μόνο VGA είσοδο, νομίζω το παρακάτω είναι για εσάς:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Di...item3ccbb335dd



στα χαρακτηριστικά του δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα για mpeg-4

----------


## γάτος

AMAN ρεζίλι έγινα!!!
Και να φανταστείς ότι το ζαχάρωνα για αγορά!
Με έσωσες, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## georged30

Ειχα βαλει φωτο δεν ξερω τι εγινε .Δεκτη χρησιμοποιησα τον OST 6190 DUR της OSIO αλλα οποιοσδηποτε δεκτης με εξοδο HDMI κανει μια χαρα, αν η οθονη εχει εισοδο DVI χρειζεται μονο ενα καλωδιο  hdmi σε dvi, σε διφορετικη περιπτωση χρειαζεται αυτο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HDMI-Male-To...item19d80e4d76

----------

a.papadatos (10-01-13)

----------


## a.papadatos

Αααααα,τωρα καταλαβα...ευτυχως η δικια μου οθονη εχει  DVI οποτε θελω εναν απλο ανταπτορα κ ενα δεκτη mpeg4!Ναι αλλα ηχο πως θα παρω?δεν εχει ηχεια η οθονη???

----------


## georged30

> Αααααα,τωρα καταλαβα...ευτυχως η δικια μου οθονη εχει  DVI οποτε θελω εναν απλο ανταπτορα κ ενα δεκτη mpeg4!Ναι αλλα ηχο πως θα παρω?δεν εχει ηχεια η οθονη???



Βρες αποκοδικοποιητη που βγαζει τον ηχο σε  RCA και συνδεσε τα με ηχεια υπολογιστη.

----------


## a.papadatos

> Βρες αποκοδικοποιητη που βγαζει τον ηχο σε  RCA και συνδεσε τα με ηχεια υπολογιστη.



Νομιζω οτι τον βγαζουν σε ψηφιακη εξοδο ομως

----------


## picdev

νομίζω οτι ο ήχος του scart δουλεύει παράλληλα με το hdmi

----------


## georged30

> Νομιζω οτι τον βγαζουν σε ψηφιακη εξοδο ομως



 Δες εδω http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthrea...o-Ost-6190-Dur επισης ηχο μπορεις να παρεις απο το scart .

----------


## agis68

μπράβο έξυπνη ιδέα....βέβαια με χαμηλή ανάλυση....αλλά δεν χάνεις και τίποτα!!

----------


## kalligaro

> Αποφάσισα να μετατρέψω μια οθόνη Η/Υ που είχα και καθόταν σε ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. 
>   Χρειάστηκα παρακάτω.
> 1. Ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή με έξοδο hdmi και έξοδο ήχου rca.(κόστος 35 Euro)
> 2. Καλώδιο hdmi σε dvi.(το ειχα)
> 3. Ένα σετ ηχεία υπολογιστή στα οποία άλαξα το καρφί με rca.(το ειχα)
> Και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που συνάντησα είναι ότι η οθόνη δεν υποστηρίζει ανάλυση 1080 όποτε αναγκάστηκα να την κατεβάσω στα 750.



Και πως ανοίγουν τα ηχεία και η οθόνη; χρησιμοποίησες ρελέ ή τα ανοίγεις χειροκίνητα;

----------


## georged30

> Και πως ανοίγουν τα ηχεία και η οθόνη; χρησιμοποίησες ρελέ ή τα ανοίγεις χειροκίνητα;



Η οθονη αν ειναι stby ανοιγει μολις δει σημα απο το δεκτη μεσω του καλωδιου HDMI σε DVI τα ηχεια τα αφηνω ανοιχτα για την ωρα αλλα θα τα κανω να ανοιγουν και αυτα αυτοματα μολις βρω χρονο.

----------


## georged30

> μπράβο έξυπνη ιδέα....βέβαια με χαμηλή ανάλυση....αλλά δεν χάνεις και τίποτα!!



Η αναλυση δεν ειναι καθολου χαμηλη ειναι 720p δεν μπορω να την κανω 1080p γιατι δεν το υποστηριζει η οθονη.

----------


## a.papadatos

Καλησπερα πηρα καλωδιο hdmi σε vga ενωσα την οθονη μου με εναν crystal audio prime hd που ειχα σπιτι αλλα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα,σε αναλυση 720p,576i και 576p στην οθονη βγαινει ενα μυνημα οτι υπαρχει λαθος στην αναλυση.Μπορειτε να δειτε στην φωτο το προβλημα.τι να κανω να παρω αλλο δεκτη?φταιει κατι αλλο?please help!!! :Crying: 
Ξεχασα να πω οτι η οθονη ειναι η EIZO S1701

----------


## picdev

εισαι out of range, στα hz, ο δικός μου δέκτης σε κάποιες αναλύσεις έχει επιλογή hz

----------


## a.papadatos

> εισαι out of range, στα hz, ο δικός μου δέκτης σε κάποιες αναλύσεις έχει επιλογή hz



Ο δικος σου δεκτης ποιος ειναι?εαν παρω αυτον μαλλον δεν θα εχω προβλημα ε?Ξερεις κιαλλους που αλλαξουν τα Hz?Να πω ακομα οτι το error δεν φευγει καθολου απο την οθονη κ αναβοσβηνουν συνεχεια τα κοκκινα γραμματα

----------


## picdev

δοκίμασες με ανάλυση κάτω απο 720?
δεν παίζει μονο ρόλο ο δέκτης αλλά και οι υποστηριζόμενες αναλύσεις-hz απο την οθόνη

----------


## a.papadatos

> δοκίμασες με ανάλυση κάτω απο 720?
> δεν παίζει μονο ρόλο ο δέκτης αλλά και οι υποστηριζόμενες αναλύσεις-hz απο την οθόνη



Δοκιμασα αλλα τιποτα.Τελικα λυθηκε το προβλημα οταν πεταξα το μονιτορ απο το μπαλκονι.χαχαχα.πλακα κανω,λυθηκε οταν επελεξα στον δεκτη NTSC!!!

----------


## Sakan89

Παιδιά  και εγώ σαν άσχετος , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  , έχω ένα μονιτορ Philips 190 CW  με VGA και  έναν αποκωδικοποιητή Lifeview Not   Scart  (ο οποίος μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε RCA με μούφα  Scart σε RCA) εάν πάρω το εν λόγω κονβερτερ http://www.sunelectronics.gr/index.p...roductID=22247 θα μπορώ να βλέπω εικόνα στο μονιτορ , ξέρω έχει επιλογές να αλλάζεις την ανάλυση , αλλά θα δείχνει εικόνα  ? Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ? 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## angel_grig

> Παιδιά  και εγώ σαν άσχετος , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  , έχω ένα μονιτορ Philips 190 CW  με VGA και  έναν αποκωδικοποιητή Lifeview Not   Scart  (ο οποίος μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε RCA με μούφα  Scart σε RCA) εάν πάρω το εν λόγω κονβερτερ http://www.sunelectronics.gr/index.p...roductID=22247 θα μπορώ να βλέπω εικόνα στο μονιτορ , ξέρω έχει επιλογές να αλλάζεις την ανάλυση , αλλά θα δείχνει εικόνα  ? Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.



Ναι θα βλεπεις εικονα..βεβαια εξαρταται απο το κονβερτερ..γι αυτο που λες δεν ξερω,ενα αλλο απο το ebay που εχω βλεπεις εικονα αλλα με λιγο "χιονι"-οχι βεβαια ενοχλητικο αλλα οχι ομως και τελεια εικονα..

----------


## Sakan89

Το μόνο που με καίει εμένα είναι να δείχνει εικόνα , θέλω να βάλω τον αποκωδικοποιητή στο μόνιτορ , ο μετατροπέας σήματος που επέλεξα πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλός αλλά αυτό με το χιόνι που μου λες με προβληματίζει , είδα και κάποια βίντεο στο ιντερνετ με κονσόλες  και τον αντίστοιχο μετατροπέα , οι οποίες παίζαν κανονικά . Θα το ψάξω ακόμα λίγο και θα πράξω ανάλογα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## billtech

παιδια το δοκιμασα και εγω το συστημα αυτο. 
εχω μια LG Flatron L1953S-SF
Αποκωδικοποιητης ο : IMPERIAL HD707
Αλλα οταν συνδεσα την εξοδο του απο HDMI 2 VGA με adaptor  ναι μεν καταφερα να δω εικονα στην οθονη. ΑΛΛΑ ηταν πρασινοπη εικονα με χαλασμενα χρωματα γενικα. ο Ηχος ηταν οκ.
επαιξα με τον αποδηκοποιητη και τις ρυθμισεις του αλλα τιποτα δεν καταφερα. τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## picdev

> παιδια το δοκιμασα και εγω το συστημα αυτο. 
> εχω μια LG Flatron L1953S-SF
> Αποκωδικοποιητης ο : IMPERIAL HD707
> Αλλα οταν συνδεσα την εξοδο του απο HDMI 2 VGA με adaptor  ναι μεν καταφερα να δω εικονα στην οθονη. ΑΛΛΑ ηταν πρασινοπη εικονα με χαλασμενα χρωματα γενικα. ο Ηχος ηταν οκ.
> επαιξα με τον αποδηκοποιητη και τις ρυθμισεις του αλλα τιποτα δεν καταφερα. τι μπορει να φταιει?



επέλεξε για έξοδο το hdmi

----------


## billtech

το σκεφτηκα αυτο. μα δεν βρηκα καποια ρυθμιση τετοια. αυτοματα το επιασε.

----------


## NOE

καλησπέρα, 
ποιο HDMI 2 VGA έχεις?

----------


## billtech

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1209933958...84.m1497.l2649

και λογω λαθος παραγγελειας μετα παραγγειλα και αυτο
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1609289249...84.m1497.l2649
για να μπορει να μπει στον αποδικοποιητη. γτ το hdmi 2 vga  εχει μινι hdmi και δεν εκανε για τον αποκωδικοποιητη μου.

----------


## picdev

το ίδιο έχω και εγώ, στην έξοδο έχεις επιλέξει cvbs? κάπως έτσι το λέει , η αναλογική έξοδος ειναι rgb

----------


## billtech

ολα τα δοκιμασα. ολες τις επιλογες. μηπως απο την οθονη υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση?

----------


## automatismos

oraia idea

----------

